# Suche 3 x Rolle der Wiederauferstehung!



## Hotte-Motte (12. März 2012)

BIETE/N RDA 


Bitte vorher ganz genau lesen.


Aloha,

Wir bieten für unsere Gilden Member aktuell 3 x Die Rolle der wiederauferstehung an. 
Im Moment führen wir 5 Raid´s die Woche + 1 Feuerlande Legendäry Farm Raid. Ein Server Trans ist gerne gesehen, da wir noch Tank´s und Heiler suchen. (Mangelware auf unserem Server)
Als kleines Dankeschön bekommt jeder erfolgreicher Trans natürlich einen "Lohn" für seine Mühe. 
Gildenbeitritt erwünscht, erfahrung vom vorteil, aber kein muss.


Wir Bieten RDA an und wollen das Mount haben. Wir wollen nicht wieder neu anfangen!!!!!
Deswegen suchen wir alte Spieler. 
Das heist das wir eure Battle.net adresse brauchen, damit WIR die einladung raus schicken können. 

PN mit Email Adresse an mich und ich schicke euch eine Einladung. 

Für weitere Infos stehe ich gerne zur verfügung.


Edit: Aktuell 6 x gesucht


----------



## supermausy1 (12. März 2012)

Hast PN


----------



## msmaegges (12. März 2012)

Info an Dich ging gerade raus.


----------



## Hotte-Motte (12. März 2012)

Wir wollen nicht wieder aufstehen, wir sind aktuelle Spieler, die eine einladung raus schicken. Leute erst lesen, dann Pn -,-


----------



## Phuckheadz (12. März 2012)

sputin4ever@hotmail.com fange sehr wahrscheinlich wieder an trans weiss ich noch ned.. gz dem schnelleren


----------



## Saji (12. März 2012)

Hotte-Motte schrieb:


> Wir wollen nicht wieder aufstehen, wir sind aktuelle Spieler, die eine einladung raus schicken. Leute erst lesen, dann Pn -,-



Vielleicht solltest du mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und deine Threadüberschrift noch einmal lesen. Korrekter Weise hättest du schreiben sollen "Biete 3x...". Oder "Suchen drei Spieler zum Wiederauferstehen lassen".


----------



## Hotte-Motte (12. März 2012)

Ich weis -.- hab ich zu spät geschnallt^^


----------

